# [Audacity] Enregistrer ce que j'entend

## l_arbalette

Bonsoir à tous,

le problème est assez simple : je veux enregistrer le son que j'entend sortir de mes hauts-parleurs....et je n'y arrive pas !

J'ai Audacity (qui me semble assez bien pour ça, non?).

Ma carte son est une HDA Intel.

```
lspci | grep -i audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
```

J'ai plusieurs "entrées" (voir ci-dessus l'output de amixer), je les ai toutes essayé sans succès....il y a tellement de combinaisons possibles que j'ai bien peur d'en avoir oublié...et comme je ne comprend pas à quoi elles correspondent toutes, je ne sais pas d'où vient mon erreur...

Dans Audacity -> Edition -> Préférences -> Enregistrement, j'ai plusieurs choix pour le périphérique.

OSS /dev/dsp

ALSA HDA Intel AD198x Analog (hw:0,0)

ALSA HDA Intel AD198x Digital (hw:0,0)

ALSA spdif

ALSA default

Pour chacun de ces choix, j'ai des sous possibilités (en haut à droite dans la fenêtre ppale) : (en enlevent d'office les MIC, qui ne m'intéresent pas)

IEC958:0

Capture:0

Capture:1

Capture:2

Digital:0

Je pense les avoir toutes faite. Rien ne produit l'effet escompté. 

Quelqu'un saurait-il ce qui me manque ?

Merci !

```
amixer

Simple mixer control 'Headphone',0

  Capabilities: pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback [off]

  Front Right: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'PCM',0

  Capabilities: pvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 255

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 255 [100%] [0.00dB]

  Front Right: Playback 255 [100%] [0.00dB]

Simple mixer control 'Front',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 39

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 33 [85%] [-9.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 33 [85%] [-9.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Front Mic',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 30 [97%] [10.50dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 30 [97%] [10.50dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Front Mic Boost',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 3

  Front Left: 0 [0%]

  Front Right: 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'Surround',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 39

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-58.50dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-58.50dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Center',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 39

  Mono: Playback 39 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'LFE',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 39

  Mono: Playback 39 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Side',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 39

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 35 [90%] [-6.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 35 [90%] [-6.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Line',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [12.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [12.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'CD',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 30 [97%] [10.50dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 30 [97%] [10.50dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mic',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-34.50dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-34.50dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mic Boost',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 3

  Front Left: 1 [33%]

  Front Right: 1 [33%]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 39 Capture 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 39 [100%] [0.00dB] [on] Capture 31 [100%] [12.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 39 [100%] [0.00dB] [on] Capture 31 [100%] [12.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Playback Source',0

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: 'PCM' 'ADC1' 'ADC2' 'ADC3'

  Item0: 'PCM'

Simple mixer control 'Mono',0

  Capabilities: pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback [on]

  Front Right: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',0

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 54

  Front Left: Capture 42 [78%] [4.50dB] [on]

  Front Right: Capture 42 [78%] [4.50dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',1

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 54

  Front Left: Capture 39 [72%] [0.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Capture 39 [72%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',2

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 54

  Front Left: Capture 39 [72%] [0.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Capture 39 [72%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Analog Mix',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 25 [81%] [-9.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 25 [81%] [-9.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Beep',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 15

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 15 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 15 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Digital',0

  Capabilities: cvolume

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 120

  Front Left: Capture 114 [95%] [27.00dB]

  Front Right: Capture 114 [95%] [27.00dB]

Simple mixer control 'Input Source',0

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: 'Front Mic' 'Line' 'Mic' 'CD' 'Mix'

  Item0: 'Mix'

Simple mixer control 'Input Source',1

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: 'Front Mic' 'Line' 'Mic' 'CD' 'Mix'

  Item0: 'Mix'

Simple mixer control 'Input Source',2

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: 'Front Mic' 'Line' 'Mic' 'CD' 'Mix'

  Item0: 'Mix'

```

----------

## Temet

Va sans doute falloir reboucler la sortie sur l'entrée.

Il te faut un jack mâle-mâle et aussi tant qu'à faire une prise "1 mâle - 2 femelles" (un bigame quoi) pour pouvoir en même temps écouter ce que t'enregistres.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Ou un serveur jack non ?

Avec alsa faut voir si on peut boucler sur dmix avec le plugin copy.

----------

## Temet

Oui ptet, ça m'a toujours paru compliqué ce genre de choses  :Very Happy: 

Avec un câble, je m'y retrouve plus vite   :Embarassed: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Un truc qui marchotte chez moi (mais qui ne marchera pas avec toutes les cartes son) :

```

pcm.copy {

    type plug

    slave {

        pcm hw

    }

    route_policy copy

}

```

dans ~/.asoundrc

Ensuite muter ou mettre à zéro le volume du contrôle AC97 si il existe.

Dans les options d'audacity choisir copy comme périphérique d'entrée, puis dans la liste déroulante qui apparaît à coté du contrôle de volume du micro dans l'interface principale choisir "Mix:0" (pour avoir l'enregistrement en stéréo)

----------

## Temet

 :Shocked: 

T'as trouvé ça comment?   :Shocked: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Ya quelques temps j'ai trouvé ça sur internet, j'avais mis le texte de coté mais ça marchait pas (sifflements atroces)

Ce topic ma donné l'envie de me replonger dedans, et j'ai trouvé le problème qui venait de AC97.

Et puis j'étudie un peu les plugins alsa et leurs utilisation afin de nettoyer ma variable ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS qui est trop chargé.

----------

## Untux

Connaissais pas celle de GentooUser. Allez, une autre qui marchote chez moi :]

alsamixer, suivi de <TAB> ou <F4> pour aller à l'écran « capture ». Se déplacer sur « Analog Mix » et le monter à 0dB + appuyer sur <espace> pour en faire la capture par défaut. Sortir d'alsamixer et 

```
arecord -f cd -D Default essai.wav
```

. Dès lors, la sortie son analogique est capturée et enregistrée sur le essai.wav (vous vous en seriez doutés hein ?). Pour interrompre la capture : CTRL-C.

----------

## DidgeriDude

C'est bizarre que chez vous ce soit si compliqué, car en activant juste PCM Capture dans alsamixer -V all, j'enregistre ce que j'entends sans autre forme de config !

[EDIT] A moins que vous n'ayez pas PCM Capture... dans ce cas, je suis un boulet et mon idée ne sert à rien...

----------

## Untux

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

> C'est bizarre que chez vous ce soit si compliqué, car en activant juste PCM Capture dans alsamixer -V all, j'enregistre ce que j'entends sans autre forme de config !
> 
> [EDIT] A moins que vous n'ayez pas PCM Capture... dans ce cas, je suis un boulet et mon idée ne sert à rien...

 

Moi je l'ai PCM capture. Pour tout dire, j'ai jamais su ce que ça signifiait jusqu'à aujourd'hui. Raison pour laquelle j'utilisais "analog mix" qui était plus parlant :p

Alors pour les curieux et paresseux comme moi : PCM = Pulse Code Modulation et décrit une méthode de représentation de signaux analogiques sous une forme numérique. C'est la méthode utilisée par quasiment toutes les interfaces audio et elle est utilisée dans l'API ALSA comme un raccourcis pour "audio" (traduction du texte trouvé là).

Alors je ne sais pas si il y a une différence fondamentale entre la capture PCM et la capture "analog mix"... est-ce qu'il y a copie binaire dans le premier cas et conversion D/A -> A/D dans le second ? Mystère :)

----------

## l_arbalette

Merci à tous pour vos réponses.

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Oui ptet, ça m'a toujours paru compliqué ce genre de choses 
> 
> Avec un câble, je m'y retrouve plus vite  

 

c'est clair que c'est radical, mais je ne suis pas séduit...J'essaierai en dernier recours. Je préfererais trouver une solution plus....informatique ?

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Un truc qui marchotte chez moi (mais qui ne marchera pas avec toutes les cartes son) :
> 
> ```
> 
> pcm.copy {
> ...

 

OK, j'ai bien le périphérique ALSA : Copy une fois la manip faite avec le fichier ~/.asoundrc. Mais je n'ai pas Mix:0

Alors j'ai essayé ceux que j'avais (les mêmes qu'avant au demeurant) : ça ne marche toujours pas.

 *tutux wrote:*   

> alsamixer, suivi de <TAB> ou <F4> pour aller à l'écran « capture ». Se déplacer sur « Analog Mix » et le monter à 0dB + appuyer sur <espace> pour en faire la capture par défaut. Sortir d'alsamixer et
> 
> ```
> arecord -f cd -D Default essai.wav
> ```
> ...

 

Alors, je n'ai pas d'Analog Mix dans la section Capture d'Alsamixer. Par contre, j'en ai un dans la section "All". Je l'ai mis à 0dB. Voici le résultat :

```
arecord -f cd -D Default essai.wav

ALSA lib pcm.c:2144:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM Default

arecord: main:545: audio open error: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

$ arecord -f cd -D "Analog Mix" essai.wav

ALSA lib pcm.c:2144:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM Analog Mix

arecord: main:545: audio open error: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type
```

 :Crying or Very sad: 

et je n'ai pas non plus de PCM Capture. Par contre, j'ai 3 Capture (je ne sais pas à quoi ils servent, et les différences entre les 3, mais quand je les choisis dans Audacity : rien ne se passe...)

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

J'ai pas Analog Mix non plus mais ça marche avec Wave

Sinon serveur jack.

----------

## l_arbalette

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> J'ai pas Analog Mix non plus mais ça marche avec Wave
> 
> Sinon serveur jack.

 

 :Shocked:   ça veut dire quoi que ça marche avec Wave ? Et c'est quoi un serveur Jack ? (désolé.....voir ma signature avant toute remarque   :Laughing:  )

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Wave est un contrôle qui se trouve dans alsamixer section capture (appuyer sur tab) comme Analog Mix

Bref le monter à 0db et l'activer (touche espace) puis tenter d'enregistrer la sortie avec :

```
arecord -f cd -D default test.wav
```

Jack est un serveur audio comme arts ou esd, mais plus orienté "pro", bref ils permets pas mal de choses dont l'interconnexion d'applications.

La plupart des applications audio supportent jack, mais faut activer l'useflag correspondant.

Par contre pour l'utilisation je ne peut rien en dire, je n'en ai jamais eu l'utilité.

http://www.jackaudio.org/

EDIT : Au fait ton message 

 *Quote:*   

> arecord -f cd -D Default essai.wav
> 
> ALSA lib pcm.c:2144:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM Default
> 
> arecord: main:545: audio open error: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type 

 

C'est parce que c'est default et pas Default   :Wink: 

----------

## Untux

On pourrait voir les 

$ uname -r, 

$ zcat /proc/config.gz | grep CONFIG_SND et 

$ lsmod | grep snd

... des fois que ça nous donnerait des idées (chez pastebin.com, par exemple) ? Je connais très mal Alsa mais ces Simple mixer control 'Capture',{0..2} me semblent pas très catholiques. Et surtout le fait que tes PCM et "Analog Mix" n'aient pas de section "capture". Ché po... c'est peut-être une limitation du pilote et/ou de la carte ?

Edit : avant de me faire lyncher par la SPA : zgrep CONFIG_SND /proc/config.gz ça va aussi (si tu n'as pas IKCONFIG=y dans ta config kernel... ajoute-le ;)

----------

## l_arbalette

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Wave est un contrôle qui se trouve dans alsamixer section capture (appuyer sur tab) comme Analog Mix
> 
> Bref le monter à 0db et l'activer (touche espace) puis tenter d'enregistrer la sortie avec :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Je n'ai pas de contrôle Wave (cf mon premier post, la liste un peu illisible...)

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Jack est un serveur audio comme arts ou esd, mais plus orienté "pro", bref ils permets pas mal de choses dont l'interconnexion d'applications.

 

OK. Merci. Je crois que je vais rester en l'état actuel....ça me paraît être un peu l'artillerie lourde pour ce que je veux faire....

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est parce que c'est default et pas Default  

 

Exact : ça marche avec default (et pas Default).

Mais le son est dégueulasse (plein de parasite). J'ai mis à zéro tout ce que j'ai pu dans KMix. Mais ça ne change rien. Y-a-t-il autre chose à mettre à zéro pour avoir un bon son ? En tout cas, on progresse ! Merci.

 *tutux wrote:*   

> On pourrait voir les
> 
> $ uname -r,
> 
> $ zcat /proc/config.gz | grep CONFIG_SND et
> ...

 

Les voilà :

```
uname -r

2.6.23-gentoo-r3
```

zcat /proc/config.gz | grep CONFIG_SND sur pastebin

lsmod | grep snd ne sert à rien : je compile tout en dur...

----------

## Untux

Bon... ben ça m'a pas donné d'idées à moi :) Par contre, il semblerait que le support ALSA pour les ICH8 soit assez récent. Donc... upgrade noyau peut-être ? Sur le gentoo-2.6.24-r2 c'est du Alsa 1.0.15 (voir $ cat /proc/asound/version). Je pense que ces mixers "exotiques" sont dus au pilote pas mûr.

Bonne chance :]

EDIT: Je viens de lire une suggestion de Desintegr pour avoir les pilotes ALSA les plus frais. Ca te fait désinstaller ceux du noyaux mais si t'es motivé...

----------

## l_arbalette

 *tutux wrote:*   

> EDIT: Je viens de lire une suggestion de Desintegr pour avoir les pilotes ALSA les plus frais. Ca te fait désinstaller ceux du noyaux mais si t'es motivé...

 

oui, c'est ce que j'avais fait avant d'être dans cette config (parce que le noyau n'était pas assez à jour à lépoque où j'ai monté mon PC, et ma carte son n'y étais pas supportée -> j'avais installé les drivers alsa à part...)

peut-être que je devrais le refaire.....

si je n'ai pas d'autres suggestions, je me lance dans cette piste séduisante !

je vais déjà commencer par upgrader le noyau !

----------

